# Film Camera for Black & White Class



## Sleepy_Sentry (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm taking a black and white photography class at a university, and will be rolling my own film. I have a digital camera, but need a film camera with adjustable settings. What some decent, inexpensive SLR film cameras?


----------



## dinodan (Dec 29, 2008)

Tons on Ebay at bargain prices. Nikon FE, or FE2. Pentax K1000. Canon AE1. Just to name a few. You should be able to find something with a basic 50mm lens, in very good condition, for less than 100 bucks.

If you're wanting a very basic camera, people rave about the Pentax, though I've never used one.


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Dec 29, 2008)

Yes, all of those cameras are perfect for what you need and dirt cheap. I bought my k1000 with a 28mm f2.8 lens for $60 on Ebay.  A friend of mine bought one with a 50mm for $14. His is a fancier version of my camera too - I'm jealous.


----------



## christopher walrath (Dec 29, 2008)

*dinodan Tons on Ebay at bargain prices. Nikon FE, or FE2. Pentax K1000. Canon AE1.*

I have to add one more to this absolutely dead on list. Minolta XG-M or sr-T101. Ok, that's two. These cameras, all of those mentioned are system cameras that can be built and used and adored and had fun with for years still to come. Don't let age deter you. These cameras are great.

If you want something a little more modern that still has fully manual capabilities then I would suggest a Nikon N65. Allows full control and still gives me the ability to be lazy if I want to, which is seldom.


----------



## Sleepy_Sentry (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys. One model I was considering is the Rebel 2000.
Used Canon | EOS Rebel 2000 35mm SLR Autofocus Camera | 2067A004

Would this be a good one?

One thing I noticed about all these cameras is they use CR-2 batteries, which look hard to find a bit pricey. How long do these batteries lost before needing to be replaced? One thing that attracted me about the Rebel 2000 is I can pick up a battery grip for about $20 that lets me use AA batteries. I already own some really good rechargeable AA batteries that I use for my digital camera, so I would probably end up saving money on batteries.


----------



## bhop (Dec 30, 2008)

Sleepy_Sentry said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. One model I was considering is the Rebel 2000.
> Used Canon | EOS Rebel 2000 35mm SLR Autofocus Camera | 2067A004
> 
> Would this be a good one?
> ...



I've had the same battery in my K1000 for about 7 years, and it only costs around 5 bucks... batteries are no reason to choose a camera.

Although, you can probably use it, I wouldn't recommend a fully auto camera like the Rebel for a photography class.  (your instructor might not even want you to)  The autofocus and other auto features can make understanding how photography 'works' harder.  Later on, after you've learned the basics about exposure the hard way, with a fully manual camera like the ones mentioned, then move up to something auto.


----------



## Battou (Dec 30, 2008)

Canon AE-1, Fully functional SLR on the Canon FD mount, 

The AE-1 is inexpencive due to the shere number of units sold during it's term of service.

Canon FD lenses are inexpencive and available due to incompatibility with modern equipment.

You _*can*_ aquire a body and several lenses for around $100 (USD)


----------



## dinodan (Dec 30, 2008)

bhop said:


> I've had the same battery in my K1000 for about 7 years, and it only costs around 5 bucks... batteries are no reason to choose a camera.
> 
> Although, you can probably use it, I wouldn't recommend a fully auto camera like the Rebel for a photography class. (your instructor might not even want you to) The autofocus and other auto features can make understanding how photography 'works' harder. Later on, after you've learned the basics about exposure the hard way, with a fully manual camera like the ones mentioned, then move up to something auto.


 
You nailed it on both points.


----------



## Mike_E (Dec 30, 2008)

I'll 2nd the Minolta SRT101.  The Rokkor lenses are great and the camera is a joy to use.  (I now have gone to Nikon for other reasons)  

The camera simply stays out of your way.


The Rokkor Files - The Minolta SR Series


----------



## Paul Ron (Dec 31, 2008)

E-mail me at automax1@juno.com

I have a Pentax K-1000 sitting in my closet I'd sell you REAL cheap.

paul, nyc


----------



## christopher walrath (Dec 31, 2008)

Go for Paul's offer.  You can't go wrong.


----------



## obsessivephotographer (Jan 1, 2009)

Now is a great time to take a photography class. If you keep your eyes open, you can find film camera bodies and lenses for an absolute steal. I found my Minolta 450si with a Sigma 28-80 3.5-5.6 and a Tiffen Haze filter for $20 at Goodwill. I've also seen them selling another Minolta with 3 lenses, flash, and filters for about $110. Unfortunately they wouldn't split up the kit, otherwise I would have taken the flash and one of the lenses!

An automatic camera is okay, but only if it has the option to be operated in full manual mode. If your photography class is anything like mine, that will actually be a requirement of the class. In all my shooting and my photo class, I've never taken my camera off of manual, except for autofocus. But then again, I have control issues.


----------



## dinodan (Jan 2, 2009)

Or you can buy a brand new camera for less than 200 bucks...

59890 Vivitar V3800N SLR Multi Exposure Camera w/28-70 3.4-4.8 macro zoom lens


----------



## epatsellis (Jan 3, 2009)

I'd suggest the same, unless you have a relative with a large pile of nice glass*, the K1000 is probably the best (and most durable) of the bunch, and as a side benefit, you can probably sell it and not lose a dime should you choose to not stay with film.


erie

*I reminded my neice that if she got a Nikon, she'd have access to about any lens she'd need or want


----------



## Mike_E (Jan 3, 2009)

epatsellis, a question if I may, how much better are the KL lenses for the Rb 67 than the C's?

I've been toying with getting one but like to know what I'm jumping into (as I tend to go head first ).


----------



## epatsellis (Jan 3, 2009)

couldn't tell you, been using C lenses for so long it's not funny. I honestly believe that with the exception of possibly the 250 APO, you'd be chasing a magic bullet. Ifyou can't get a good image out of the C or even the original lenses, then you should be looking at other causes, not the lenses.

The wides seem to have had the most improvement with the C series, gaining floating elements, I shot this with an older, non C lens a few years ago:








16x20s from this are tack sharp edge to edge.


----------



## Mike_E (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks! I had a a hunch that was the case.

Great shot BTW!!  Is there a story?  Or did you just luck upon it?


----------



## Rem (Jan 10, 2009)

Sleepy_Sentry said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. One model I was considering is the Rebel 2000.
> Used Canon | EOS Rebel 2000 35mm SLR Autofocus Camera | 2067A004
> 
> Would this be a good one?
> ...


 
I have a Rechargeable add on for my Pentax ZX 5 which does Manual better than the N 65.  Minolta Maxxum 7000 comes with a stock batt holder thad does 4 AAA, NiMh works. There's a less common AA holder. too.

I started with Mamiya DTL 1000 screw mount body. They use one 1.5 v 76 type Batt..and it lasts about 3 yr. You probably can use a DTL 1000 as a hammer and not wreck it. Mine after 30+ years with no special TLC...works great.  30 year...never failed ONCE....you can trust.  I pickeed up a few more on ebay...virtually for beer money.

Minolta's X 370 is a SWEET cam that's aperture priority but also  does manual as well as an all manual. The X570 and X700 have siilar good points and a few extras but I just like the layout of the X 370

The Nikon N 90 >>>>> N 65, and on ebay, not a lot more $. The N90 works with older N/ai lenses,N 65 won't.

Even better...Pentax ZX-5 or ZX5n. These are AF/auto wind/built in auto flash/spot meter option/prog AE  etc...but have the classic shutter sp eed dial and so are happy to act like a K-1000...including using the same K mount lens.  I like that mine has adjustable diopter-so I shoot No-Glasses.
I also like how I can use ANY sort of PK or even scew mt lens.

My ZX-5 has the AA Batt power unit..so can use rechargeables


----------



## Rem (Jan 10, 2009)

Sleepy_Sentry said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. One model I was considering is the Rebel 2000.
> Used Canon | EOS Rebel 2000 35mm SLR Autofocus Camera | 2067A004
> 
> Would this be a good one?
> ...


 
CR2's run about $12-15 pair and some cams eat them.  For a later type AF/Flash/AE cam I like those that can use AA or AAA rechargable. Minolta 7000 is one example.  My ZX 5 pentax has the AA powerpack...which is why of the 20 cameras currently here--it ain't for sale.

Many older Cams did NICE manual and use the basic 76 type buttons which-on a no frills cam can last YEARS.  My buddy forgot to turn his Nikon N 70 off...and $14 worh of batteries died in a week.  the lone 1.5v in "OLd Reliable" my Mamiya 30 yr pal...has been good about 3-4 yrs.

The K1000 Pentax is rugged but very spartan and kind of klunky. My Cosina C-1 is a WAY better all manual k mount body---and cheaper. A bargain Pentax to look for, the P3


----------



## Rem (Jan 10, 2009)

What DIGI you have can be a factor.  I'd started with Screw mount....way back...so went to Pentax K mount and PK types. Will go Pentax when I get a DSLR. ALL my nice lenses weill work well on a Pentax DSLR.

If I had a DSLR that was a Nikon or Canon or Sony/Minolta and wanted to get a film cam-I'd likely stick to the same family

Pentax...my fav...has always been big on backwards and forwards compatibility.
Pentax puts the "shake reduction" in the body. Everyone else-its in the lens. So....your Canon zoom runs $300  and the Pentax can match that with  30 yr old lens that's just $40.  Even my old Pentax SMC Takumar 135 on the Auto bellows (screw mt) becomes "shake reduction" on a Pentax DSLR.....bitchin'...and economical.


----------

